# The Northern Experience



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Did this meet last week end had a great time thanks to Mandy&Dave also Ed&Pat Thanks Guys and Galls. Thats a super brew you have up there, and that butcher well his wares are really greet I think is the local saying
Kind regards
C&R


----------

